# Lisense?



## Guest (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi, I'm looking to get into surf fishing, and I was wondering if anyone knows if you are required to get a license in Connecticut and South Carolina in order to surf fish. I live in CT, but I come down to SC Hilton Head each year as a vacation. I'm not sure what type of license I need to surf fish in these two states, and if anyone can briefly explain it to me or send me links to the registrations, that would be awesome. Thanks.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

SC you'll have to buy a non-resident *saltwater *fishing license, available online at www.dnr.sc.gov or local tackle shops to surf fish or fish in a private boat. For pier fishing or charter boats, they have licenses that cover you by paying the fee. 

I don't know about CT but I'm sure if you Googled Connecticut saltwater fishing license you'll find the answer.


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

You can buy a 10 day non resident salt water fishing license if your just coming once a year on vacation. Walmart or a lot of other places, tackle shops, or prior to your trip online. :fishing:


----------



## wvdave107 (Jul 12, 2015)

If I'm not mistaken you can purchase a non-resident saltwater 10 day license for $11.00. Also, I believe you can purchase a non-resident 1 year license for $135.00. Couple of years ago in one of the local tackle I purchased my 10 day and had to pay cash for some reason, or so they told me. Just something to keep in mind if you're like me and usually don't carry much cash. That is not the same at Walmart. You should be able to cash or card. This is for SC only. I'm not familiar with CT, but I agree with Smooth. Just Google your state's DNR website and all the info you need should be there.


----------



## hopm (Jul 23, 2012)

Non-resident SC annual saltwater $35
Non-resident SC annual freshwater additional and separate $35


----------



## wvdave107 (Jul 12, 2015)

You're right...typo....LOL!!!!! Def. not 135.00.....35.00 is the right price


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

I know garden city bait is cash only. something about DNR and the way the DNR will not cover the card fee so they are cash only. Fair enough. Walmart will take the debit credit card though. Couple others too. Not sure about Perrys but I believe they dont sell the license. They pointed me across the street to the sports shop who sold them.


----------



## wvdave107 (Jul 12, 2015)

Garden City was the shop...Never tried Perry's


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2017)

So if i was a resendent of the state I wouldn't have to buy a fishing licence to peir fish, but since I'm not a resident I do?

Should of read more before posting... what has been said is the peir, will charge you... and you will be covered through their licence. Correct?


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

Cathode said:


> So if i was a resident of the state I wouldn't have to buy a fishing licence to pier fish, but since I'm not a resident I do?
> 
> Should of read more before posting... what has been said is the pier, will charge you... and you will be covered through their licence. Correct?


Regardless of where you live you do not have to have a license from a pier. Their commercial operations license covers you. Regardless of where you live you must have a license (if you are of age) to fish from shore, jetty or bridge, or from a non-commercial boat.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Cathode said:


> So if i was a resendent of the state I wouldn't have to buy a fishing licence to peir fish, but since I'm not a resident I do?
> 
> Should of read more before posting... what has been said is the peir, will charge you... and you will be covered through their licence. Correct?


SC state residents purchase a resident saltwater license. Non-residents purchase a non-resident saltwater license. Piers that charge you do not require anyone to buy a fishing license. Piers that do not charge you (IE Veteran's Pier) require you to buy a fishing license.


----------

